# Here we go, headed to the stand



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll let you know when I get back


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Good luck ....


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

BTW im jealous...went this weekend and couldnt hunt do to the tsunami.
brian


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

dude give us a play by play with your phone. i'm working nights still. good luck


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rebalangler. Did you go to school in CV. I'm class of 90

I had 9 does on me all afternoon. No bucks at all. I'll give it a try in the morning.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Lee high school in Baytown but ran the roads in channelview. Mostly street raceing


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm from gp wifes cv 90 also.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Willeye, who is your wife. 

Here I sit in my tree again. My feeder went off way to early but the deer stuck around. Just about the time I thought I could start seeing horns a thick fog rolled through. Not much to brag about, several small buck and alot of shooter does but holding out on a doe. Beautiful morning, 54 degrees with a slight breeze in my face. I'll keep updating.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Dude as i sit here at my desk doing paperwork i am extremely jealous of where you are right now...Oh well im headed back to the lease this weekend so hopefully the weather will cooperate and i can get some hunting in...nothing like a 6 hour road trip one way to spend a weekend in a camper with rain and hail outside.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Meranda rollins


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I remember her, tell her Wil Taylor said hi.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

will do


----------

